# Peach Wood



## ddog27 (Apr 12, 2005)

I remember watching the "big pig jig" on the food network and one of the competitors, (I believe it was Jack's old south) said his secret is that he uses peach wood on his BBQ. My question is: Has anyone ever used peach wood? What were the results? Where would someone buy peach wood?  
 :bar:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 12, 2005)

At the peach wood store.

I'm sorry.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2005)

I believe you can order it here....

http://www.hawgeyesbbq.com/


----------



## K Kruger (Apr 12, 2005)

Peach wood is like many other fruit woods (pear, apricot), mild with a little sweetness. Nice with fowl and pork.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 12, 2005)

I cooked next to Myron at a couple of KCBS contests in Charleston.  He used two simple barrel cookers, mounted on the same axel, and fired with kingsford charcoal and green peach wood pieces about as big as your wrist and as long as to your elbow.  He fired one side up and put on the pork butts and went to the hotel.  Left his brisket sit out on the table.  I didn't notice anyone around the cooker all night.  He came back just before dawn fired the other side of the cooker and put on his brisket.  Won grand champion.  Damnedest thing I ever saw.  

I have used it.  The results were very good.  You can buy it at most good peach orchards in the south.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 12, 2005)

Jack did you try to talk to him at all?  I heard he wasn't the friendliest sort...


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 12, 2005)

Jack,

That is crazy! People make it sound like you have to watch over your Q every second at a contest. Maybe there is a message there. Keep it simple. (Or maybe there isn't any message at all??!!) Can't think anymore my head is starting to hurt!  #-o  #-o  #-o  #-o


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 12, 2005)

At the Jack this year Mixon left his pork shoulders out on a table for 8 hours. I wasn't the Rep but if I had been I would have made him toss them, would have made him toss the briskets also you described in this case.
Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 12, 2005)

He gets a lot of people clammoring around him.  Because of that he really dosen't get what I would call a down moment.  Everybody wants to rub BBQ elbows with Myron Mixon.  I wasn't introduced to the fellow he cooks with, but there is a heck of alot of BBQ know how wraped up between the two of them.  I was content to watch from a large comfortable chair.  The rumor was that he believes the meat isn't ready until the fly's start to lite on it.  Quick heat will make the fibers cease.  I guess if you can let as much of the cold out naturally it makes a difference.  Hard to argue with Myron's kind of success. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> He gets a lot of people clammoring around him.  Because of that he really dosen't get what I would call a down moment.  Everybody wants to rub BBQ elbows with Myron Mixon.  I wasn't introduced to the fellow he cooks with, but there is a heck of alot of BBQ know how wraped up between the two of them.  I was content to watch from a large comfortable chair.  The rumor was that he believes the meat isn't ready until the fly's start to lite on it.  Quick heat will make the fibers cease.  I guess if you can let as much of the cold out naturally it makes a difference.  Hard to argue with Myron's kind of success.
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Except the rules clearly state that you must keep meat below 40º before cooking and over 140º after it is cooked. Most teams follow these common health prctices. 
Jim


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hey dog, I just cut a peach tree down in my back yard last week. I figure next spring I'll have some peach wood to use. For now it will be apple or hickory.


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 12, 2005)

jminion said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I agree 100 %.  I support safe food handeling practices.  I would prefer food to by my life not my demise. :!:


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 12, 2005)

Peach can be strong and bitter so go easy, mixing with apple is a good idea.
Jim


----------



## Finney (Apr 13, 2005)

Hey Jack,
Glad to see you posting.  Shoot me an email before the next local comp. and I'll bring you some cold ones to drink.


----------



## ddog27 (Apr 13, 2005)

Jim,

How much peach wood would you mix with apple wood? 
 :antismile:


----------



## jminion1 (Apr 13, 2005)

ddog
50/50

Jim


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 13, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Jack, you coming to Lincolnton?
> 
> Comiing to King's Mtn?



Lincolnton is the weekend of my wedding anniversary.  I'm workin' it hard but the it's going to be a tough pull.  

An unlikley maybe at this time. [-o< 

Kings Mountain is a no.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome Beachbum,

I grew up just down the road from you in Hallandale, now called Hallandale Beach, I believe.

Sure do miss the weather especially the winter weather.

Kloset


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 16, 2005)

Hey Beachbum, glad to have you stopping by.


----------

